# Very proud of my Rafi!



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi and I haven't done any formal training classes but we do lots of lots of real world training. He goes many different places with me and meets lots of different people, animals, etc. We work on OB on and off leash in lots of different settings with a variety of distractions. 

I've been shooting a film off and on for the past couple of weeks and have been taking Rafi with me on the outdoor shoots. Yesterday and today he was with me at a local park (where we often walk and he often gets to play with other dogs). Because we were letting him go in and out of the shot he was not wearing a leash (but was within my reach) and yesterday several times other dogs went by with their owners. Some of the dogs were on leash and others were off leash. Each time I told him to sit and leave it and he didn't budge.









Then this morning he and Chama were out in the front yard with me while I was picking up sticks from the latest wind storm. All of a sudden I looked up and realized a neighbor was going by on my sidewalk with his little dog. They were about 5 feet from Rafi and Chama. I told Rafi to sit and leave it and he did it right away!









Today when we were shooting at the park we were in the middle of a shot and I heard him whine. He then sat down next to where I was working and looked at me. When the shot was over I turned around and saw a woman going by with two poodles--Rafi saw them and put himself in a sit and leave it! What a wonderful, wonderful dog he's turning into--I feel so lucky to have found him!









Here he is on recent hike, before all of our snow melted:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, awesome job!


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

That is awesome! Don't you love it when they just know what they should be doing?


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Good job Rafi. You are just too handsome as well!!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Way to go Rafi


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

goood boy !!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YEAHHHH







Raffinacious Bodacious Hunkazillion GOOOOD BOYYYYY!!!!! What a GREAT job, Rafi-- and RUTH! You two are an excellent team!







I am so proud of how far you two have come. You are doing an absolutely fantastic job with him,







to get that sort of, and degree of, control around mondo mega distractions! WONDERFUL job!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

excellent!!!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

WAy cool, Rafi!







You make us all proud.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Wonderful! That picture is fabulous!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: VALIUMWay to go Rafi


Ditto.







You must be a proud mom!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You sure hit the jackpot with him, Ruth! Great handsome boy, and smarts to match his looks!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Woo hoo! WTG Rafi!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The other day he heeled, off leash, half way home from the park. He doesn't actually have a heel command but if he gets to far ahead I say, "Back," and he circles around behind me and comes out by my side. Then I tell him, "Easy" or "Stay Close" and he walks by my side. And he does all of this for praise--no food or toy reward necessary. I really think my Massie sent this boy to me.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Massie KNEW what you needed, Ruth-- a superstar of a dog with heart, brains, and darn it all, good looks, too!









Rafi







just has this gentleman rogue look about him... like that kind of extreme intelligence and capability is part of his package.







Know what I mean? The _unattainably handsome_, secretly-a-good-guy "villain" from a romantic European film... Rafi has it ALL-- good looks, spunk, control, and BRAINS!

I so totally believe he figured out the concept of heeling all on his own,







with little suggestion from you, Ruth. Rafi is a TREASURE!! I love reading about his accomplishments. I love Rafi!!!!







(not that it wasn't obvious or anything...







)

PS-- From what I am reading, NOT all dogs (or shepherds) care what their owners think. Dogs who crave pleasing their handlers are special. Rafi wants so very much to please you, Ruth.







Grimm, despite his teenaged craziness, also wants to please me. Aren't we lucky?


----------

